# New mommy brag time! Pictures of Margot



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Here's more!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Very cute....


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I don't think she has enough toys : She's adorable. I'm so glad you all are so happy.


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Bentley's Mom said:


> I don't think she has enough toys : She's adorable. I'm so glad you all are so happy.


My daughter thought it would be fun to surround her with toys! And with all those toys there, guess which one is her favorite. The plastic water bottle! Figures! :


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She is just adorable! Love the pics of her smiling


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

That poor puppy she hardly has any toys at all! 
Sooo Cute.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Love Margot!!! She''s just to darn cute!!!... 




bluefrogmama said:


> Here's more!


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

Oh, she's so sweet!!! I loooove her name, too!  Congratulations!


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

She looks so at home and loved! Sweet girl!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats on getting Margot!! She is so cute!! Thanks for the pics...look forward to seeing more.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh what a cutie she is, congratulations on your new family member...


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

OH MY GOSH!! She is TOO friggin cute!! More pictures, please!?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

she's just adorable! keep the photos coming!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a cutie...nope can never seen to many pictures of golden babies!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Margot is such a cutie, it almost makes me want to get a puppy, but for now three is enough. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## wedgeheaded (Jul 13, 2011)

She's a sweety!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You go right ahead and go crazy with as many puppy pics of little Margot as you want. 
I love seeing them, she's totally adorable.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

She's adorable!  And look at all those toys! : lol


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations! She is precious! I love the last pic on the right! She looks like she is laughing at you. 

BTW, you need to change your avatar saying.... you are not a golden "mommy to be", you are a golden MOMMY!!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Margot is an absolute doll! Congratulations!! Love her all of her life and remember that you are now the center of her world.

Such a cutie!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

She is adorable. I love her pile of toys. Have fun with her.


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Here are a few more pictures of Margot. We brought the pink stuffed puppy to the breeder to get mom's scent on it. She loves that thing and hugs it whenever she plays with it, it's so sweet.

(Please ignore the massive weeds in our yard! We live on 4 acres and between my recent surgery, hubby's horrible poison ivy and travel for work, and bringing home Margot, we are way behind on the yard work! We will be very busy this weekend getting caught up!)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

LOL-love her with her big pink toy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gorgeous and already spoiled.


----------

